# Influential guitarist Bert Weedon dies aged 91



## Donald (Apr 20, 2012)

Influential guitarist Bert Weedon dies aged 91

People above a certain age will remember this man


http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...wtmFAg&usg=AFQjCNFM1_CYlYdzBOnROaY1z7pkHOuQ8Q


----------



## slipper (Apr 20, 2012)

So sad, I bought one of his books and learnt C, F and G. Could play most Rock and Roll numbers with those chords, chuck in Am and you were a pro.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2012)

slipper said:


> So sad, I bought one of his books and learnt C, F and G. Could play most Rock and Roll numbers with those chords, chuck in Am and you were a pro.



My favourite chord is D


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 20, 2012)

In 1956 I watched Bert teach us kids, every week, how to play guitar on ATV London (ATV was only available in London those days) childrens hour along with Jimmy Hanley and Olly Beek (a stuffed Owl, dont ask).


----------



## Donald (Apr 20, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> In 1956 I watched Bert teach us kids, every week, how to play guitar on ATV London (ATV was only available in London those days) childrens hour along with Jimmy Hanley and Olly Beek (a stuffed Owl, dont ask).



Ah Jimmy Hanley The Father of the lovely Jenny Hanley (magpie)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2012)

Donald said:


> Ah Jimmy Hanley The Father of the lovely Jenny Hanley (magpie)



I loved Jenny Hanley


----------



## Donald (Apr 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I loved Jenny Hanley



Yes so did I not sure what she is doing now will have to do a search.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2012)

No it wasn't only available in London in 1956 - we had it in 1956 too - Birmngham or more precisely West Bromwich.

ATV studios were approximately where the pub is that we had the forum meet in Brum last year !

Olly Beak used to only appear with a lady called Jean Morton ISTR  - bit like sooty never appearing sans Harry Corbett LOL

Whizzing forward - I say we should have a concerted effort to bring back Spit, the punk dog.  I was adult when he arrived on the scene, I still love him.  Probably just not PC enough these days!  He'd have a lot more to expectorate about these days, I bet !


----------



## cherrypie (Apr 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I loved Jenny Hanley



Jenny Hanley as she is today at a reunion of some older females who had parts in the James Bond movies.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-007s-leading-ladies-turn-new-exhibition.html


----------



## Donald (Apr 21, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Jenny Hanley as she is today at a reunion of some older females who had parts in the James Bond movies.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-007s-leading-ladies-turn-new-exhibition.html



There ageing quite well and Jenny has had her long hair cut short


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 21, 2012)

Well thanks for that about Jenny Hanley (?) but this topic is about Bert. I used his handbook 'How to play guitar in a day' and taught myself on my six year old brothers plastic toy guitar. Thanks Bert your a Star.  Jean Morton (Auntie Jean of Tinga and Tucker 'she was in the club' so she kept on saying!!).


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 22, 2012)

Ah Bert, I'm another of your followers, learned the basics from your seminal work. Thanks for that old lad.


----------

